# Groin Pain



## Pedal pusher (12 Sep 2012)

I completed my first Pedal for Scotland yesterday (48 miles and the longest ride to date) I felt good afterwards. Took on water, flap jacks,banana jelly babies etc. but when I got to the last part of the hills I kept experiencing an intense burning pain in both groins (sorry ladies ) I try and peddle out of the saddle when reaching the summit but this just made it worse. Has anybody got any ideas? Thanks​


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Sep 2012)

As a lady, apology accepted. lol. Wonder if it's anything like I get sometimes. When climbing and pushing hard I get a weird sharp pain in my groin area too. It feels like my leg needs to pop if that makes sense. Goes away again thankfully. I am presuming it is maybe a nerve that is getting slightly trapped or something. Be interesting to hear of any others with anything similar.


----------



## berty bassett (12 Sep 2012)

both groins !! theres your problem - your got too much junk down there


----------



## Nosaj (12 Sep 2012)

From your post it sounds like this was quite a challenging ride for you, apologies if it was not

1. Does your saddle have a slightly upwards tilt?
2. When you say burning sensation do you mean like a pain similar to muscle fatigue after weight training for example or was it more of a chaffing pain?
3. Was it a pain between your sack and your crack (apologies everyone not just the ladies)
4. Do you wear padded shorts?
5. Sorry again - but do you go commando?
6. Is your saddle too low

It sounds like either a muscular problem or a chaffing problem, if in any doubt and it happens again then I would suggest a visit to the docs, that are area is extremely important to a male.

The feeling like the legs (around the hips) want to pop makes sense to me but I have sufferred with lower back problems in the past and this was related to a lack of flexibility


----------



## Pedal pusher (12 Sep 2012)

Nosaj said:


> From your post it sounds like this was quite a challenging ride for you, apologies if it was not
> 
> 1. Does your saddle have a slightly upwards tilt?
> 2. When you say burning sensation do you mean like a pain similar to muscle fatigue after weight training for example or was it more of a chaffing pain?
> ...


I was good at the end so I don't think I pushed myself to much. The answer to your questions
1. No
2. muscle fatigue 
3. Groin 
4. Yes
5. Yes
6. No
I think that it is telling me that my stamina needs to be improved


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Sep 2012)

You had too much cake at the stops?


----------



## Nosaj (13 Sep 2012)

Not stamina per se, ruling out chaffing and it sounds like your backside is used to the saddle, my guess and it is a guess, is that you are a bit tight around the hip flexors, when you do a longer ride, they can take a bit of a hammering (along with everyting else) if they are tight already it wouldn't take much to ping em a bit.

I am not a doctor, physio or anything like that, its just that I was a bit tight around the hip flexors myself (mine was because of a prolapsed disc unknown at the time and that led to everything tightening up) and experienced a bit of pain similar to what you are describing (to be crude to pinpoint the pain the hurt felt like it was coming from deep inside my sack but underneath a bit) although in my case it was more post ride than on the ride. Once the disc problem went away I still had to work on hip flexibility a bit of stretching and Pilates or other core work largely alleviated the problem.

In my case I had that pain and sciatica as well.

As always if the problem persists and it worries you I would get along to the docs.


----------



## Pedal pusher (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks for all the advice except for Pat 5mph who thinks i'm overweight due to over indulgence of cake. As if. I'm out this weekend so I'll see if I can re-produce the problem.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2012)

Pedal pusher said:


> Thanks for all the advice except for Pat 5mph who thinks i'm overweight due to over indulgence of cake. As if. I'm out this weekend so I'll see if I can re-produce the problem.


Watch you don't get yourself a hernia


----------



## cyberknight (13 Sep 2012)

Just a thought..
I had a similar pain in the lower abdomen /groin area that i thought was a hernia , mine came on suddenly when i stood up and in the end it turned out i had overworked the hip flexors 





I started doing hip flexor streches and the symptoms have gone away .




If done right you can really feel the stretch on the back leg in the groin area.


----------



## Frankieabbott (14 Sep 2012)

WARNING....WARNING....(blokes bits). I was loathe to post but I see that a lady has contributed to this thread already. I regularly experience a wierd sensation, (not always painful) in an area between my b*m and ba**s usually every time i use the bike. Added to this I get an uncontrollable urge to pee! Anyone advise?


----------



## Globalti (14 Sep 2012)

Vibration is stimulating the soft tissue around your perineal area and your bladder. What is the angle of your saddle? It should be about 5 degrees up at the nose. What are your tyre pressures? What frame material and age/style of bike? What shorts? Could you fit a carbon seatpost or a comfortable saddle like a Charge Spoon?


----------



## Pedal pusher (14 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> Just a thought..
> I had a similar pain in the lower abdomen /groin area that i thought was a hernia , mine came on suddenly when i stood up and in the end it turned out i had overworked the hip flexors
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information and pictures. Somebody at work said I need to improve my core strength and suggested I do"the plank" exercises so I now have two to try


----------



## Pedal pusher (14 Sep 2012)

Globalti said:


> Vibration is stimulating the soft tissue around your perineal area and your bladder. What is the angle of your saddle? It should be about 5 degrees up at the nose. What are your tyre pressures? What frame material and age/style of bike? What shorts? Could you fit a carbon seatpost or a comfortable saddle like a Charge Spoon?


I remember once when Mr Wiggly was very numb after a long and bumpy ride


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Sep 2012)

Planking will do little ofr your hip flexors but will help with engaging and strengthening your core.
There's a number of exercises you can do to stretch out your hf which will help you.
Also try levelling your sale, as mentioned previously, nose-up will cause you issues.

I tried a charge spoon recently and had to ditch it was def not for me. If you want to try it I can send it to you if you pay the postage?


----------



## kishin (14 Sep 2012)

cyberknight said:


> I started doing hip flexor streches and the symptoms have gone away .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ties in with my experiences of dealing with groin pain. Just one thing though, I was told to do the stretch with toes and ball of the rear foot on the floor rather than having the foot flat as in the above picture and it does seem to improve the quality of stretch on the back leg.


----------



## Broadside (15 Sep 2012)

"intense pain" deep in the groin while riding sounds to me like you have torn something like a ligament attaching one of your adductor group to the hip. If you still have this problem I think you should go to see a sports physio for their view. 

I suffered with groin strains earlier this year (but never had any pain while actually riding) and went to see a sports physio who diagnosed an issue with my hip which required corrective surgery. After seeing a consultant and all the various xrays and mri scans to confirm the problem I had the surgery in June. After the initial two weeks I have never looked back and the groin strain is just a memory now.


----------



## Pedal pusher (15 Sep 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Planking will do little ofr your hip flexors but will help with engaging and strengthening your core.
> There's a number of exercises you can do to stretch out your hf which will help you.
> Also try levelling your sale, as mentioned previously, nose-up will cause you issues.
> 
> I tried a charge spoon recently and had to ditch it was def not for me. If you want to try it I can send it to you if you pay the postage?


Thanks very much for the offer. I bought the very same sadle a couple months ago. I don't think it's the sadle because it only seems to happen when I'm peddling out of the saddle.


----------



## Pedal pusher (15 Sep 2012)

dmoran said:


> "intense pain" deep in the groin while riding sounds to me like you have torn something like a ligament attaching one of your adductor group to the hip. If you still have this problem I think you should go to see a sports physio for their view.
> 
> I suffered with groin strains earlier this year (but never had any pain while actually riding) and went to see a sports physio who diagnosed an issue with my hip which required corrective surgery. After seeing a consultant and all the various xrays and mri scans to confirm the problem I had the surgery in June. After the initial two weeks I have never looked back and the groin strain is just a memory now.


I like happy endings glad every thing is back to normal. Let's hope I don't have to ho down the surgery route


----------

